# LOGO -nachmachen!



## coolnes (18. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne ein Logo für mich selber gestalten, und da bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/photoshop/soft_logo/,
dieses logo wollte ich einfach mal nachmachen jedoch kriege ich das mit der Kreisselektion nicht richtig hin, wo finde ich diese Funktion?

Ich benutze Photoshop CS2, vielen Dank!

Edit: Ich möchte eher wissen wie man diesesen "Viertelkreis" erstellt:


----------



## Duddle (18. September 2005)

Ähm, ich denke bevor du mit komplexen Dingen wie eigenen Logos anfängst solltest du vielleicht die absoluten Grundlagen, also Werkzeugpalette usw. verstehen und anwenden können.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Mit der Kreisselektion ist eine kreisförmige Selektion gemeint. Also einfach eine runde Auswahl. Wie du die machst, weisst du aus o.g. Grundlagen (kleiner Tipp: es ist das Auswahl-Werkzeug).
Und um auf deinen Edit einzugehen: Zieh dann einfach eine weiter Kreisselektion von deinem zuerst geschaffenen Kreis ab.

Danach kannst du ja das zugegebenermassen simple Tutorial weitermachen.



Duddle


----------



## coolnes (18. September 2005)

Also habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden.
Ich mache eine Kreisselektion fülle sie mit Farbe, danach mache ich noch eine weiße Kreisselektion drüber?


----------



## Duddle (18. September 2005)

Exakt.
Oder du löschst einen runden Teil wieder weg.
Oder du nimmst ihn mit einer Maske weg.

Duddle


----------

